
The evolution of Java build systems - luu
http://shanemcintosh.org/2012/08/01/the-evolution-of-java-build-systems.html
======
mrits
"Unfortunately, build systems require substantial maintenance effort. Kumfert
et al. find that on average, build systems induce a 12% overhead on
development effort"

I can't imagine a build system taking a percentage of overhead. When we have
build problems it's usually a junior dev having to stay 30 minutes late to
figure out that our github repo is too large.

